# group costume ideas



## pennywise01 (Aug 20, 2009)

Have any of you done a group themed costume idea? As in with co-workers? I suggested wizard of oz, but working in a food establishment puts a lot of restrictions on us. Any suggestions? It can't be scary-or drape, and we still have to wear saftey shoes, and make up- well we work over a 350 degree grill all day....other than that...so any ideas..?


----------



## suicidal zombie (Sep 29, 2009)

Me and a group of friends (guys and girls) did 'The History of Britney' for a party a while back, with each of us going as a different look, starting with the schoolgirl look, through to the 'bald crazy look'  It went down pretty well! You could also do that for Madonna

Erm, I saw a bunch of folk this year who went for a Deal or no Deal theme....each of them was a box. It was pretty funny, but I don't think it would work in a restaurant 

Other non-scary ideas...

- Cast of Grease/Rocky Horror/Phantom/any other big hit musical
- American Idol Judges/Contestants
- Brangelina's Children


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

go as a group of amish people


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Group halloween Costumes*

I know this reply is way late, but maybe you can use one of the ideas for 2010! There are a group of us at work who do something together every year. Last year we all dressed up like sideshow acts. You know, like the bearded lady, the snake charmer, the sword swallower, the wild child, etc. The best were the siamese twins, but that might be hard in a retail environment. We've also come dressed as retired superheroes, with drooping breasts, big butts, Wonder Woman's lasso coming all unwound, Aquaman having to used a respirator, etc. Probably the simplest and least cumbersome costumes would be to come as party animals with each person picking a different "nose" mask of an animal (dog, cat, toucan, pig, etc.) and everyone wearing festive party hats and blowing those whistles that unroll when you blow on them. Hope something works for you!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

My sister and some of her friends went as the California raisins back when they were in high school. I'll see if I can dig up some pics to post.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am interested in seeing the california raisins pics.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

OK, here are a couple of pics I found of my sister and her friends as the California raisins in about 1992. All they did was use a longsleeve white shirt, white or black stockings, sun glasses, and one of the big lawn bags for the cener part of the raision. Hopefully none of them find out that I put these online or I may become a dismembered prop for this Halloween....


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

suicidal zombie said:


> Me and a group of friends (guys and girls) did 'The History of Britney' for a party a while back, with each of us going as a different look, starting with the schoolgirl look, through to the 'bald crazy look'  It went down pretty well! You could also do that for Madonna



A few years ago a group at our party came as the Life of Britney...one of them was pregnant so that fit in very well also! Too funny!

We've also had a group come as comic book characters, and another year they were superheroes. We've also had Alice in Wonderland and the Addams Family.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

I was gunna suggest Alice as well, Looks as if im a little late, We went as the green plastic army men one year and Kiss another!! Not sure if that helps! Good Luck!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Oh Story Book might be a good theme as well, Little red riding hood, little boy blue, mary little lamb, peter peter pumpkin eater, so on, these are always popular and easy to find!!


----------



## cindyhey (Sep 10, 2010)

This reply is way late, and you don't say how many are in your group, but you could be the characters from "The Breakfast Club" movie. Just Google an image of a movie poster and you can see how the five of them dressed. If you have six people in your group, one of them could dress as Mr. Vernon, the teacher.


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

pdcollins6092 said:


> OK, here are a couple of pics I found of my sister and her friends as the California raisins in about 1992. All they did was use a longsleeve white shirt, white or black stockings, sun glasses, and one of the big lawn bags for the cener part of the raision. Hopefully none of them find out that I put these online or I may become a dismembered prop for this Halloween....


OMG the paint splattered sunglasses!!!! I remember them!!!! I want some now... heh heh These girls have some pretty impressive mall hair, too.


----------

